# 2N engine rebuild



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

my 2N burns oil bigtime, and could use more power, so i've decided to go with an engine rebuild.

it will be an offseason project. the 2N's purpose in life is to mow my lawn and high ground, so i'd like to get into this once i drop the mower deck this fall.

any tips, tricks, secrets, suggestions?

any warnings, cautions, horror stories?

any help appreciated, thanks in advance, and happy 4th


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

Good luck and keep us posted!! (Pics)


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Good luck with the rebuild. Would make a great thread for us who haven't dared to try!
Tips... wish I had some good ones. Just make sure you mark and label everything, take lots of pictures during the dismantle so you can reference things as you put them back together. Also take note if you take an assembly apart if there happens to be a longer bolt in one of the holes!! Make sure it goes back in the same place, or you could have trouble.


----------

